
WireGuard for macOS released - regecks
https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2019-February/003853.html
======
iampims
I’m really excited about this. Finally, can seamlessly connect to all my DO
droplets, in the US and EU. Thanks @zx2c4 for releasing this.

